# Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute



## n4ruto (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte mir meine erste Stipprute kaufen die 8m oder 6m lang sein soll. Leider #c weiß ich nicht ob Glas- oder Kohlefaser.
Kann mir bitte jemand vor- und nachteile sagen..

Danke im Voraus #h


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*



n4ruto schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich möchte mir meine erste Stipprute kaufen die 8m oder 6m lang sein soll. Leider #c weiß ich nicht ob Glas- oder Kohlefaser.
> Kann mir bitte jemand vor- und nachteile sagen..
> ...



Kohlefaser ist leichter, steht besser, bricht schneller und ist teurer 
Glasfaser ist schwerer, hängt mehr durch , ist aber nicht so bruchempfindlich.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob es noch Stippen in der Länge aus Glasfaser gibt ?
Ich würde zur Kohlefaser / Carbon tendieren #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*

Bei der angestrebten Länge von 6-8m würde ich evtl auch 
eine preiswerte Bolo nehmen.:m


----------



## n4ruto (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*

Danke


----------



## Potti87 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*

mit Glasfaser Stippruten in der Länge ab 6m wirst du keine Freude haben, die werden sehr unhandlich und Wabbelig.

heutzutage wird meist entweder ein Composite Material ( Kohlefaser mit Glasfaser) verwendet oder eben reine Kohlefaser und ist eben sehr teuer.


----------



## Carphunter13 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*

Bei einer Länge von 6-8 m würde ich jedenfalls Carbon nehmen, aus dem einfachen Grund, das eine Carbonrute viel leichter ist. Eigentlich werden diese Ruten speedruten genannt. Sie sind dafür da, möglichst viele kleinfische in möglichst wenig zeit fangen. Glasfaser ist schwerer also ist man langsamer und man fängt weniger Fisch! Und das wirkt sich nicht gut auf die Hegefischen in deinem Verein aus. Wenn du die Rute nur zum köderfische fangen brauchst, nimm eine billige glasfaserrute. Ich persönlich kaufe mir nächste Woche die Bullet von Sensas. 
MfG


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Glasfaser oder Carbon Stipprute*

Wenn du sparen willst versuch eine gebrauchte zu bekommen, die kann auch ruhig Länger sein, denn lässt du einfach Teile weg oder Mischgewebe ( die ist halt etwas schwerer ). Ansonsten - bei Stippen in der Länge Kohle.


----------

